
Libre RISC-V Snags $50k EUR Grant to Work on Its RISC-V 3D GPU Chip - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Libre-RISC-V-50k-Grant
======
bloak
Presumably that should be "EUR 50k" or "€50k" instead of "$50k EUR".

